# KangerTech Sub-Ohm Duel Coils



## WhatSmoke (24/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jan (24/9/14)

Just when I decided to retire my kangers and only use my AN mini and big 
Oh well it is a nice problem to have


----------

